# Mixed Martial Arts



## Ripcord22A (May 24, 2015)

Any fans here?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes, I love MMA.


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Feb 24, 2016)

I currently practice Shaolin Wing Chun Kung Fu. I haven't watched a great deal of MMA, but I practice my fair share of it xD


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ian Niswonger said:


> I currently practice Shaolin Wing Chun Kung Fu. I haven't watched a great deal of MMA, but I practice my fair share of it xD


Good stuff... I wrestled since I was a kid and do ju jitsu now. I've had a few amateur fights and have done tournaments in the Army. I don't really care to be punched in the face though.

I do watch a lot of MMA though...


----------



## Ian Niswonger (Feb 24, 2016)

I've competed a few times in the last two years xD I don't think anyone likes to be hit in the face, but it's martial arts, you have to get wet if you want to learn to swim am I right?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have attained Black Belts in Shotokan Karate and Yoshin Ryu Jujitsu. I have trained in Kodokan Judo but did not attain the Black.


----------

